# New threat by Glamorgan Cricket Club



## Peter D Cox (Dec 11, 2005)

A second campaign has been launched to fight a planning application by Glamorgan County Cricket Club to build on protected Parklands at Sophia Gardens in Cardiff. Their proposals were strongly criticised by Cadw and subsequently withdrawn. But a new plan for an indoor arena on grassland and development of the grounds to include seating for 17,000 has been revised and resubmitted.
More details http://www.hititforsix.net
There will be a kick-off coffee morning this Saturday at the Church Hall, Kings Road, Canton from 10.30-12.30. All are welcome.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 11, 2005)

It's going to kick-off at a coffee morning???

I didn't realise you people were so up for it!


----------



## Peter D Cox (Dec 11, 2005)

I know, a coffee morning's not very street cred, but we've done the marches and the sit ins, and it's December and cold down here. And booze ups aren't allowed in Church halls.


----------



## Brockway (Dec 12, 2005)

How come you never complain when that walled-in area of grass is used as a makeshift car park?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 12, 2005)

So who had the biggest demo?

The ice hockey lot or the Pontcanna lot?


----------



## Peter D Cox (Dec 12, 2005)

*GCCC - parking - onto it!!!*




			
				Brockway said:
			
		

> How come you never complain when that walled-in area of grass is used as a makeshift car park?


Funny you should mention that   . I don't think anyone has been aware until the Cardiff City tree officer produced his recent report that the GCCC were doing anything untoward with the space. It appears that they have been doing things - other than parking cars on match days. The damage to trees is such that they have been placing large/heavy loads on the ground causing compaction etc. We have started an investigation into what is the use allowed of the land a) in the lease from the Council and b) by previous planning consents. I cannot anticipate the enquiries BUT we all suspect that stuff has been happening that shouldn't have.
If this proves to be the case we won't be complaining but seeking enforcement action.


----------



## Peter D Cox (Dec 12, 2005)

*Is mine bigger than yours then?*




			
				RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> So who had the biggest demo?
> 
> The ice hockey lot or the Pontcanna lot?


The ice hockey fans have been able to muster great support for their cause to have an ice rink in Cardiff (which everyone I know supports - but some of us think Sophia Gardens is absolutely the wrong place), partly because they are _organised_ as a memebership group. So, one email and they are out in force.
Local campaigns don't quite work like that - hence the http://www.hititforsix.net website.
Our demos are therefore possibly more modest - and the Cardiff Devils have the best T-Shirts by far! You can take a look for yourself either at this blog here, or go direct to the slideshow here .


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 12, 2005)

Peter D Cox said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention that   . I don't think anyone has been aware until the Cardiff City tree officer produced his recent report that the GCCC were doing anything untoward with the space. It appears that they have been doing things - other than parking cars on match days. The damage to trees is such that they have been placing large/heavy loads on the ground causing compaction etc. We have started an investigation into what is the use allowed of the land a) in the lease from the Council and b) by previous planning consents. I cannot anticipate the enquiries BUT we all suspect that stuff has been happening that shouldn't have.
> If this proves to be the case we won't be complaining but seeking enforcement action.



Like Circuses


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 12, 2005)

Id just like to remind everyone of my comments on the first thread regarding this.  The application will quite rightly be approved and a great facility will be built that will benefit Cardiff and that will not affect the trees!  By submitting a revised application Glamorgan Cricket clu have taken on board the comments from Cadw and the tree officer and are looking to develop as sensitively as possible.

So all the moaners and lobbyists please get a job or something else to fill your time.

Anyone want to place bets on this application being approved - if not by the Council then at appeal?!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 12, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> So all the moaners and lobbyists please get a job or something else to fill your time.



Oh do get over yourself, Waterworks.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 12, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Oh do get over yourself, Waterworks.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 12, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

>



Choose your weapon, you knavish fool


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 12, 2005)

All planning applications should be decided like this.


----------



## Peter D Cox (Dec 12, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Id just like to remind everyone of my comments on the first thread regarding this.  The application will quite rightly be approved and a great facility will be built that will benefit Cardiff and that will not affect the trees!  By submitting a revised application Glamorgan Cricket clu have taken on board the comments from Cadw and the tree officer and are looking to develop as sensitively as possible.



Oh how I wish any part of this was true:
- the recommendation was for refusal of the earlier application
- the new plans are essentially the same and fail to address the real issues (it's all architectural bullshit and bling - as if a curved roof and a few tatty sails disguises a 6000 square metres factory building!)
- it is only a great facility if you are a cricket club desperate for a new revenue creating stream - the Chairman's words not mine

Cadw have established their view that this kind development would be contrary to the Listing of the Parkland as a national treasure. Were the planning committee to grant approval in the face of this then there would undoubtably be grounds for Judicial Review.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2005)

I dont know why any of you are that worrried. Glamorgan CCC never win fuck all!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 13, 2005)

Peter D Cox said:
			
		

> Oh how I wish any part of this was true:
> - the recommendation was for refusal of the earlier application
> - the new plans are essentially the same and fail to address the real issues (it's all architectural bullshit and bling - as if a curved roof and a few tatty sails disguises a 6000 square metres factory building!)
> - it is only a great facility if you are a cricket club desperate for a new revenue creating stream - the Chairman's words not mine
> ...




as ive said before - and cant be bothered to go into the details here - ill see you all in the new stand with a pint in my hand watching Glamorgan and enjoying the atmosphere of the new ground - before taking a stroll home through the amazing park which will be totally unaffected by the development!

Cheers!


----------



## osterberg (Dec 13, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Oh do get over yourself, Waterworks.


 Couldn't put it better myself


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 13, 2005)

osterberg said:
			
		

> Couldn't put it better myself


not you again - which rock did you crawl from under this time?!


----------



## osterberg (Dec 14, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> not you again - which rock did you crawl from under this time?!


 Love you too,darling   
I see you're still in favour of vandalising the environment for the benefit of a lot of silly men hitting balls with sticks.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 14, 2005)

osterberg said:
			
		

> Love you too,darling
> I see you're still in favour of vandalising the environment for the benefit of a lot of silly men hitting balls with sticks.


thats your opinion on the matter - and as ive said before just because you were the last kid to be picked to play in the school playground it doesn’t mean that sport doesn’t have a massive positive impact on the community in a whole arange of ways.  Maybe if you had tried it when you were kid you wouldn’t be so bitter now and would occupy your time with something more meaningful than pursuing objections to everything! And as for the vandalism to the environment – don’t make me laugh – I am very envornemnally aware, but the simple truth is the proposed development does nothing to damage the environment of the park!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 14, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> ... but the simple truth is the...



Well, it's going to have to be simple for you to get your head around it, isn't it?


----------



## osterberg (Dec 14, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> thats your opinion on the matter - and as ive said before just because you were the last kid to be picked to play in the school playground it doesn’t mean that sport doesn’t have a massive positive impact on the community in a whole arange of ways.  Maybe if you had tried it when you were kid you wouldn’t be so bitter now and would occupy your time with something more meaningful than pursuing objections to everything! And as for the vandalism to the environment – don’t make me laugh – I am very envornemnally aware, but the simple truth is the proposed development does nothing to damage the environment of the park!


 I object to you saying I object to everything!  
Now if you'll excuse me I'm off for a 10 mile run so I won't be so bitter about my wretched childhood.


----------



## nwnm (Dec 14, 2005)

"just because you were the last kid to be picked to play in the school playground it doesn’t mean that sport doesn’t have a massive positive impact on the community in a whole arange of ways" Wot like? Football hooliganism? Streets full of vommit and rubbish the day after an 'event'? Dodgy burger dealers giving people food poisoning? I think you're just related to Pol Pot and you're just trying to reduce the population by stealth.... at least he could blame the US for deforestation though


----------



## Brockway (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm not into cricket or ice hockey but I hope it does get built at Sophia Gardens as it's easily the most sensible place to put it. There's already a sports centre there; bowling green; hockey pitch; cricket ground; artificial football pitch; and an area where the Welsh rugby team train - a sports village then.

It DOESN'T encroach on Bute Park at all; and there's loads of parking facilities already in place (sports centre; sophia gardens; old HTV studios; and every car park in the city centre). 

So far I haven't heard one good reason why it shouldn't be built there.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Dec 14, 2005)

Brockway said:
			
		

> So far I haven't heard one good reason why it shouldn't be built there.



First Ice Hockey, then wrestling if you get my drift.  

There's an unsaid reason?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 15, 2005)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "just because you were the last kid to be picked to play in the school playground it doesn’t mean that sport doesn’t have a massive positive impact on the community in a whole arange of ways" Wot like? Football hooliganism? Streets full of vommit and rubbish the day after an 'event'? Dodgy burger dealers giving people food poisoning? I think you're just related to Pol Pot and you're just trying to reduce the population by stealth.... at least he could blame the US for deforestation though


get a life you prick! - just because you have never benefited from the self esteem and happiness that sport - both watching and taking part can provide it doesnt reduce its effect.

As i mentioned on the previous thread the revenue from the increase in the capacity at the ground will give Wales a test status cricket ground which means massive revenue coming in.  This in turn means means massive investment in grassroots cricket across Wales, which in turn means providing kids with the opportunity to become involved and access to those that cant access it at the moment.  Im sure somenone as stupid as you will agree that sport provides a positive benefit for kids - lowers obesity, increases social interaction, and reduces crime in the long run.  - So you can see why i am in favour of the development - coupled with the fact that the development will not affect the Park or trees.

So are you just worried that kids participating in sport will mean less people joining one of your pathetic little crusades and protest?!  

As for your Pol Pot comment - wtf are you on about? - reducing the population by stealth - surely that would be achieved by not providing sporting facilities for children and therefore increasing obesity levels across the board?! - so think again you prick!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 15, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well, it's going to have to be simple for you to get your head around it, isn't it?


i take your personal attack as a sign that you have no argument to base your objections on and as usual your objection is to the principle and therefore immediately becomes personal.

sad - very sad.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 15, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> i take your personal attack as a sign that you have no argument to base your objections on and as usual your objection is to the principle and therefore immediately becomes personal.
> 
> sad - very sad.



 Brilliant. It took you over 18 1/2 hrs to work that one out 

I rest my case!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 15, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Brilliant. It took you over 18 1/2 hrs to work that one out
> 
> I rest my case!


unlike you i actually have a life and things to fill my time with other than waiting on here on a 24 hour basis to respond immediately to posts. - i apolgise for my delay - clearly posting on here is your only form of employment?!

and by the way - you dont have a case to rest!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 15, 2005)

While i am having a rant - how come this Peter D Cox has been allowed to join soley for the purpose of posting this thread of missinformation and trying to drum up support for his bonkers campaign?! - is this not just spamming?

mind you i guess they are desperate as they have no argument and are posting on every internet site going in the hope one or two will join the crusade!  

In fact i have just found this very interesting weblog by none other than our very own Peter D Cox in which he admits that he doesnt really like cricket - funny that isnt it? - not a cricker fan and is organising an objection against development for the cricket club?! - the mind boggles! 

http://www.peterdcox.me.uk/pcox.nsf/dx/05102005173528PDCMG8.htm


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> unlike you i actually have a life and things to fill my time with other than waiting on here on a 24 hour basis to respond immediately to posts. - i apolgise for my delay - clearly posting on here is your only form of employment?!
> 
> and by the way - you dont have a case to rest!




how's the weather outside your window in LONDON today then?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 15, 2005)

dont know you'll have to ask someone living there - buts its nice outside in Cardiff at the moment where i actually live! - your point is? - or have i just ruined it for you?


----------



## osterberg (Dec 15, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> get a life you prick! ...


Why do you insist on resorting to personal abuse?And I thought you were such a nice,polite young man.


----------



## osterberg (Dec 15, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> dont know you'll have to ask someone living there - buts its nice outside in Cardiff at the moment where i actually live! - your point is? - or have i just ruined it for you?


 I believe ddraig is referring to the info in your Public Profile where you also say that you are .... easy going!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 15, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> unlike you i actually have a life and things to fill my time with other than waiting on here on a 24 hour basis to respond immediately to posts. - i apolgise for my delay - clearly posting on here is your only form of employment?!
> 
> and by the way - you dont have a case to rest!



You're pure comedy genius waterworks, I loves it 

I think we might have our very own Welsh Tobyjug right here in front of us 

Anyway, must dash, I'm off down the DSS to claim my internet surfing subsidy that keeps me on these boards so often. And then I'd bloody better get my lounging & scrounging sub as well, cos I was planning a big night out tonight. Christ - work, who needs it?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> You're pure comedy genius waterworks, I loves it
> 
> I think we might have our very own Welsh Tobyjug right here in front of us


  

and he's a 'meatatarian' as well as the only one who works on here  
side splitting stuff


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 15, 2005)

osterberg said:
			
		

> I believe ddraig is referring to the info in your Public Profile where you also say that you are .... easy going!


i am with normal people.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 15, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> and he's a 'meatatarian' as well as the only one who works on here
> side splitting stuff


about as funny as you being a veggie yeah! - personal tastes aint it - oh i forgot everyone has to conform to your alternative and oh so cool views!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 15, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> about as funny as you being a veggie yeah! - personal tastes aint it - oh i forgot everyone has to conform to your alternative and oh so cool views!



digdigdig

carry on...


----------



## osterberg (Dec 15, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> i am with normal people.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 15, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> about as funny as you being a veggie yeah! - personal tastes aint it - oh i forgot everyone has to conform to your alternative and oh so cool views!



You're so right, watery, how did you know that? I unsuspectingly bumped into ddraig at one urbanite meet-up, and he rogered me stupid over a box of scratchy 12" records until I cried for mercy and promised to stop eating smoked venison. He's really a nasty piece of work, that ddraig is.

And while he was wiping himself clean, after having secured the promise of a better future for all those little deers, do you know what I spied in his record bag, Watery?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 15, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> You're so right, watery, how did you know that? I unsuspectingly bumped into ddraig at one urbanite meet-up, and he rogered me stupid over a box of scratchy 12" records until I cried for mercy and promised to stop eating smoked venison. He's really a nasty piece of work, that ddraig is.
> 
> And while he was wiping himself clean, after having secured the promise of a better future for all those little deers, do you know what I spied in his record bag, Watery?


and the point of that being? - very pertinent to th thread wasnt it. or were you just defending the honour of your lover - how sweet.


----------



## nwnm (Dec 16, 2005)

"So are you just worried that kids participating in sport will mean less people joining one of your pathetic little crusades and protest?!" Not as long as I can show em your posts on urban mate  . Congratulations! you win the Urban 75 Duke of Edinburgh award. Not for any great sporting acheivements - just cause you fuckin' sound like him


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 16, 2005)

Sounds to me like you're moaning, your watership.




			
				waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> So all the moaners and lobbyists please get a job or something else to fill your time.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 16, 2005)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "So are you just worried that kids participating in sport will mean less people joining one of your pathetic little crusades and protest?!" Not as long as I can show em your posts on urban mate  . Congratulations! you win the Urban 75 Duke of Edinburgh award. Not for any great sporting acheivements - just cause you fuckin' sound like him



The SWP is your homepage link - just about says it all! - theres no point debating with you because you are so  blinkered its untrure - this is just another vehicle to jump on to protest for protest sake then is it? - i bet you have no interest in the actual site or any knowledge of the proposed scheme.  off you toddle now theres a good little anarchist - there must be a new cause to fight posted on the swp today.  

What a bunch of armchair anarchists you really are! vive le revolution hey boys? - dream on!


----------



## osterberg (Dec 16, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> The SWP is your homepage link - just about says it all!


 They eat babies by the way.



> What a bunch of armchair anarchists you really are! vive le revolution hey boys? - dream on!


Anarchists?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Dec 16, 2005)

I've said it once, but I'm laughing so much I can't type it all out again, so here it is once more in homage to the comedy giant that is our very own...









			
				Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> You're pure comedy genius waterworks, I loves it
> 
> I think we might have our very own Welsh Tobyjug right here in front of us


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 17, 2005)

It seems that this debate may be irrelevant. According to today's south wales echo the temporary ice rink will be definitely in the bay and not sophia gardens. Dave Newton, chairman of Save Our Ice Rink Action Rink (who obviously should get a life or a job instead of wasting his time campaigning and trying to influence planning decisions - what a saddo!!), is quoted as saying "The final decision will be taken in January, but it is highly likely to be Cardiff Bay because Glamorgan (County) Cricket Club cannot deliver their proposed arena until Decemebr 2006."


----------



## nwnm (Dec 17, 2005)

" off you toddle now theres a good little anarchist - there must be a new cause to fight posted on the swp today."    Oi! Napoleon-Taff! Get a rough guide to political theories of those you attempt to criticise (or a life) FFS. Everyone else on this thread's laughing their bollocks off at you. You are the embarrasing relative at somebody elses birthday party. (I used to live just up the road from the sight BTW)


----------



## Peter D Cox (Dec 27, 2005)

*Not a spy, nor a spammer, just a fan of debate and free speech*




			
				waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> While i am having a rant - how come this Peter D Cox has been allowed to join soley for the purpose of posting this thread of missinformation and trying to drum up support for his bonkers campaign?! - is this not just spamming?
> 
> In fact i have just found this very interesting weblog by none other than our very own Peter D Cox in which he admits that he doesnt really like cricket - funny that isnt it? - not a cricker fan and is organising an objection against development for the cricket club?! - the mind boggles!
> 
> http://www.peterdcox.me.uk/pcox.nsf/dx/05102005173528PDCMG8.htm



I had been told that this forum was a home to interesting debate, by informed intelligent people with an interest in important issues as they affect Wales. Hence my post about the proposed commercialisation of protected parklands at Sophia Gardens in Cardiff. Reviewing the recent posts might suggest that my source was a bit naive: I have rarely seen so much abusive language and mindless bilge from some of the posters.

However: whilst you are most welcome at my personal weblog (above), if you'd like to know about the plans that Glamorgan CCC has, drop by here - Hit It For Six , I do my best to delete nonsense btw.


----------



## nwnm (Dec 29, 2005)

Peter D Cox - there are reasons for some of the abuse: people have had the same discussion with a certain poster over a number of threads. They seem to indulge in abusing others on here but can't stand it when the table is turned on them. 

Having said that this sight is highly irreverent in its style, and you are apt to see people who are at each others throats one minute, having a giggle over something really daft on another thread. please keep us informed of developments in the campaign


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 29, 2005)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Having said that this sight is highly irreverent in its style,


It is spelt "site" you thick trot cunt...is that irreverent enough for you?


----------



## nwnm (Dec 29, 2005)

its inaccurate you ex-trot cnut - i'd settle for pissed trot cunt meself


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 29, 2005)

nwnm said:
			
		

> i'd settle for pissed trot cunt meself


You shouldn't settle mate - keep looking for that someone special. You owe it to yourself.


----------



## osterberg (Dec 30, 2005)

Peter D Cox said:
			
		

> I had been told that this forum was a home to interesting debate, by informed intelligent people with an interest in important issues as they affect Wales. ..


Who told you that,Peter?  
Best of luck with the campaign.However I don't think posting here is that effective a way of campaigning.
 I've always been sceptical of using the internet for organising stuff.
Fly-posting,press release and other tradional methods are more effective IMHO.Thers too many trolls.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 30, 2005)

osterberg said:
			
		

> Who told you that,Peter?
> Best of luck with the campaign.However I don't think posting here is that effective a way of campaigning.
> I've always been sceptical of using the internet for organising stuff.
> Fly-posting,press release and other tradional methods are more effective IMHO.Thers too many trolls.


Press releases i agree with but fly-posting? As a veteran of such activities i have to say in hindsight i saw no measurable proof that flyposting actually worked. Personally i think the left are utterly inept at promoting events and seem happy to carry on with traditional methods whether they work or not.


----------



## nwnm (Dec 30, 2005)

"Personally i think the left are utterly inept at promoting events and seem happy to carry on with traditional methods whether they work or not." Hang on a minute, "the Left" as you call it have been behind organising some of the largest  demo's/protests seen in this country (and btw you would have had to hitch hike to the recent climate change protest from Cardiff if it wasn't for "the left"). Some events however are more successful than others. This depends on a number of factors, including whether there is a significant layer of people motivated by an issue, and whether those building such protests are able to reach out beyond their own ranks. I don't think anyone on here is stuck in the stone age  - otherwise we wouldn't have the ability to post here.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 31, 2005)

nwnm said:
			
		

> "Personally i think the left are utterly inept at promoting events and seem happy to carry on with traditional methods whether they work or not." Hang on a minute, "the Left" as you call it have been behind organising some of the largest  demo's/protests seen in this country (and btw you would have had to hitch hike to the recent climate change protest from Cardiff if it wasn't for "the left"). Some events however are more successful than others. This depends on a number of factors, including whether there is a significant layer of people motivated by an issue, and whether those building such protests are able to reach out beyond their own ranks. I don't think anyone on here is stuck in the stone age  - otherwise we wouldn't have the ability to post here.


Didn't say you were stuck in the stoneage you over sensitive pillock. What has arranging transport got to do with it? Out of the 300,000 people in Cardiff how many were on that coach to the London climate change demo (which i was on by the way)? 30? 40? Again i ask for evidence that flyposting or leafletting actually has any effect at all. If the mainstream media doesn't cover it the impact is effectively zero.


----------



## lewislewis (Dec 31, 2005)

Peter D Cox said:
			
		

> I had been told that this forum was a home to interesting debate, by informed intelligent people with an interest in important issues as they affect Wales. Hence my post about the proposed commercialisation of protected parklands at Sophia Gardens in Cardiff. Reviewing the recent posts might suggest that my source was a bit naive: I have rarely seen so much abusive language and mindless bilge from some of the posters.
> 
> However: whilst you are most welcome at my personal weblog (above), if you'd like to know about the plans that Glamorgan CCC has, drop by here - Hit It For Six , I do my best to delete nonsense btw.



Peter's blog is superb, good comments on language and devolution, and also a superb list of organic food suppliers and markets around Cardiff.


----------



## nwnm (Jan 1, 2006)

"Again i ask for evidence that flyposting or leafletting actually has any effect at all. If the mainstream media doesn't cover it the impact is effectively zero" Hmm lets see. In 1990 the press weren't particularly interested in or plugging a little demonstration on march the 31st. Unfortunately for them it had been built up using those good old fashioned methods of leafleting, flyposting and holding public meetings, so around 100,000 or more people turned up and there was a huge riot when the police attacked it - so they felt obliged to cover it afterwards. The poll tax riot was one of the things that led to the downfall of Thatcher as I remember it.

And thats before we even talk about things like the huge anti war demo in 2003. The reason some sections of the press gave backing to this is because they knew it was going to be huge already. Please retreive your head from your anal cavity


----------



## lewislewis (Jan 1, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> It seems that this debate may be irrelevant. According to today's south wales echo the temporary ice rink will be definitely in the bay and not sophia gardens. Dave Newton, chairman of Save Our Ice Rink Action Rink (who obviously should get a life or a job instead of wasting his time campaigning and trying to influence planning decisions - what a saddo!!), is quoted as saying "The final decision will be taken in January, but it is highly likely to be Cardiff Bay because Glamorgan (County) Cricket Club cannot deliver their proposed arena until Decemebr 2006."



I think Cardiff Bay would be a good place for a new ice rink, and cricket ground, as opposed to the parklands.


----------



## osterberg (Jan 3, 2006)

I would just like to say that I've been to many events through seeing them advertised on posters.
 Thank you.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jan 4, 2006)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> I think Cardiff Bay would be a good place for a new ice rink, and cricket ground, as opposed to the parklands.


shame it takes years to bed a cricket wicket in and even longer for it to become playable - nice idea just a shame about the practicalities!


----------



## mr_mark (Jan 5, 2006)

I live in Pontcanna and the main problem I foresee is the high volume of chavs that ice hockey games seem to attract. They may need to build some tower block apartments and a bingo hall on Cathedral Road to accomodate them all. Is this even something the council considers when making planning decisions?


----------



## Peter D Cox (Jan 6, 2006)

*Important news today: Ice Hockey to go to Bay*

The Cardiff Council Executive have announced this afternoon that the temporary ice hockey rink is going to the bay. But it's far from over with GCCC's plans. We still need all the support we can get. See Hit It For Six


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2006)

mr_mark said:
			
		

> I live in Pontcanna and the main problem I foresee is the high volume of chavs that ice hockey games seem to attract. They may need to build some tower block apartments and a bingo hall on Cathedral Road to accomodate them all. Is this even something the council considers when making planning decisions?




are you some crach twat?  
better shape up good boy, that kind of shitty down nose attitude don't work on here


----------



## mr_mark (Jan 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> are you some crach twat?


Settle down, it was just a joke dear boy.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2006)

mr_mark said:
			
		

> Settle down, it was just a joke dear boy.



ok, hang on

ho ho ho   

maybe u'd like to tell us in advance next time


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2006)

Peter D Cox said:
			
		

> The Cardiff Council Executive have announced this afternoon that the temporary ice hockey rink is going to the bay. But it's far from over with GCCC's plans. We still need all the support we can get. See Hit It For Six




report on bbc site now too

beeb 



> Cricket club rink scheme scrapped
> 
> The council backs a temporary ice rink at the planned sports village
> Plans for a temporary ice rink in the grounds of Glamorgan Cricket Club in Cardiff have been dropped.
> ...


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jan 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> report on bbc site now too
> 
> beeb


so does this mean that you are now happy with the cricket club plans that involve only land within the already built up area consisting of the cricket ground and have no impact on the park - or are you still being a Laboriously  boring NIMBY and still opposing the cricket club?


----------



## Peter D Cox (Jan 9, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> so does this mean that you are now happy with the cricket club plans that involve only land within the already built up area consisting of the cricket ground and have no impact on the park - or are you still being a Laboriously  boring NIMBY and still opposing the cricket club?



Glamorgan CCC has had permision to substantially develop the stadium, seating and facilities since 1997. It has only pursued building of the ugly and inapporiate Indoor school building - probably because that can be let for corporate hospitality at rugby matches. It has never had the cash to actually improve facilities for spectators by using those planning consents. Practically therefore, Glamorgan could radically improve its ground without further consents.

It won't because: a) it needs to generate revenue and capital value by getting public money in some form (now they are talking £9 million loans from the council) for a money making arena; b) those old consents still don't give a ground size that meets the English Cricket authority's requirements for Test matches.

Paul Russell in a speech before Christmas pointed out that only once - ever - had a ground outside the big five secured a Test match, so the odds are pretty long. So now he's peddling test cricket because he can't use the emotional cry of "Cardiff needs an ice-rink". If it wasn't test matches, he'd think of something else: maybe the world international pole dancing championships? Hit It For Six   is still covering the saga


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> so does this mean that you are now happy with the cricket club plans that involve only land within the already built up area consisting of the cricket ground and have no impact on the park - or are you still being a Laboriously  boring NIMBY and still opposing the cricket club?




wtf u on about u tit?

where am i opposing the cricket club? and i reside in riverside so hardly a NIMBY.
i saw it on the bbc news site and thought of this thread is all.
you don't half show yourself up    hope you're calmer and more rational when planning peoples towns


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jan 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> wtf u on about u tit?
> 
> where am i opposing the cricket club? and i reside in riverside so hardly a NIMBY.
> i saw it on the bbc news site and thought of this thread is all.
> you don't half show yourself up    hope you're calmer and more rational when planning peoples towns


apologies i didnt mean you - i meant Peter D Cox who just seems to have a boner for objecting to things!


----------



## osterberg (Jan 9, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> apologies i didnt mean you - i meant Peter D Cox who just seems to have a boner for objecting to things!


 You really should learn to debate in a reasonable manner.  
Personnally I've no objection to improving the cricket ground _as long _ as it doesn't impact adversely on the surrounding area.
 Also I'm pleased that there will be an ice-rink built at the docks and for those that will use it.Why was'nt this proposed in the first place?


----------

